# Upgrades bad financial decisions? But who cares



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I recently picked up a 2001 Gibson Les Paul Studio worn brown (all mahogany). When I went to pick it up from the seller the bridge pickup conveniently (for me) didn't function, so I got it at a pretty good price. On getting it home, determined that someone must have spun the pickup selector switch while trying to tighten it, then decided to extend the switch wires by about 2" so he could re solder the connections. Anyway, $25 and an hour of my time for a new switch didn't seem excessive, and I like the guitar for nostalgic reasons.

But today I decided to have a new bone nut installed - will cost about 25% of what I paid for the guitar. I know this makes no sense, but I did it anyway.

(Then I bought new tuners on the way home)


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Upgrades are great...just don’t expect to get anything back out of them when you sell...no matter how eloquent, creative and long winded your Kijiji ad description may be. Lol.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always keep everything (in labeled sandwich bags). Then when you sell, keep you upgrades.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If it means you play it more, or enjoy the time you do get more, givr.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Good god, how much are you paying for a new nut?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

zztomato said:


> Good god, how much are you paying for a new nut?


I think it's "how much was the guitar?" here.

I remember when the satin models were cheap. Didn't end up with one though .


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

zztomato said:


> Good god, how much are you paying for a new nut?





Budda said:


> I think it's "how much was the guitar?" here.
> 
> I remember when the satin models were cheap. Didn't end up with one though .


bone nut _*installed *_


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> I recently picked up a 2001 Gibson Les Paul Studio worn brown (all mahogany). When I went to pick it up from the seller the bridge pickup conveniently (for me) didn't function, so I got it at a pretty good price. On getting it home, determined that someone must have spun the pickup selector switch while trying to tighten it, then decided to extend the switch wires by about 2" so he could re solder the connections. Anyway, $25 and an hour of my time for a new switch didn't seem excessive, and I like the guitar for nostalgic reasons.
> 
> But today I decided to have a new bone nut installed - will cost about 25% of what I paid for the guitar. I know this makes no sense, but I did it anyway.
> 
> (Then I bought new tuners on the way home)


it's your guitar and if you like to upgrade why not ? if you can't do what you want with it, then whats the point of even owning it ??


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

zztomato said:


> Good god, how much are you paying for a new nut?


I took it to get done by a pro based on some good advice I got here. The guitar was pretty reasonably priced. I just got to thinking about this today because I have a couple of inexpensive guitars that I really like, that I may want to give some special treatment to.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

If its already a done deal, consider this for the future...
Buy a Graphtech precut nut and DIY -- relatively easy and a good musical life skill to cultivate!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> I took it to get done by a pro based on some good advice I got here. The guitar was pretty reasonably priced. I just got to thinking about this today because I have a couple of inexpensive guitars that I really like, that I may want to give some special treatment to.


Tell us how much the bone nut job cost please?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

player99 said:


> Tell us how much the bone nut job cost please?


It can get quite expensive if you have to start with a living cow.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

player99 said:


> Tell us how much the bone nut job cost please?


Don't know exactly the quote included a setup and a few minor items.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> Don't know exactly the quote included a setup and a few minor items.


What was the total including the other stuff?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

greco said:


> It can get quite expensive if you have to start with a living cow.


If you only have one cow, you can just take what you need and let it grow back.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm Going to guess $150 for the nut and setup.

Is this the one with a solid walnut top, or the maple top? Either way, cheap LP Studios are IMHO great buys.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> I'm Going to guess $150 for the nut and setup.
> 
> Is this the one with a solid walnut top, or the maple top? Either way, cheap LP Studios are IMHO great buys.


$125 plus tax. It's a 2001 back before the maple tops so it's solid mahogany. It's quite light compared to my Classic, and I think a little thinner. I had one that I bought new years ago and sold it to a friend, but always kind of regretted it. I think I paid around $800 back then.

I like the Burstbuckers. Guitar was in good shape except for the monkey'd switch and a scratch on one of the pickup covers plus a bit of fret wear. Came with a mint black Gibson hard case (I think the newer faded versions shipped with a gig bag).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought a used faded LP Special DC for a decent price.

I had it refinished for a good price, had the pickups and electronics replaced too.
That cost nearly as much as I paid for the guitar. Obviously, it's a keeper.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh that's not bad. I was thinking you paid $200 for a nut.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I've seen these for sale locally sometimes and wonder what they're like, especially the weight with no maple top. 
As far as I know most Studios are thinner than a Standard, by about 1/4", usually it's thinner mahogany with the same maple thickness. 

I think in your case, the cost of the setup and new nut could be recouped in a future sale, if that happens. Nice buy!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Often, if not most of the time, you don't need to replace parts, ( nut, tuners...) just fix them and they will work fine.
Yeah, you have to learn how. Easy with those books I have them all and I can do anywork on guitar except replace frets.

First picture show the first to have;


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

sulphur said:


> I bought a used faded LP Special DC for a decent price.
> 
> I had it refinished for a good price, had the pickups and electronics replaced too.
> That cost nearly as much as I paid for the guitar. Obviously, it's a keeper.


Do you have a picture o the refin here somewhere?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Latole said:


> Often, if not most of the time, you don't need to replace parts, ( nut, tuners...) just fix them and they will work fine.
> Yeah, you have to learn how. Easy with those books I have them all and I can do anywork on guitar except replace frets.


Thanks I might look for some of those books. I'm changing the tuners from Klusons to Grovers just because I prefer them, and the Klusons will upgrade my Epiphone 335.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Thanks I might look for some of those books. I'm changing the tuners from Klusons to Grovers just because I prefer them, and the Klusons will upgrade my Epiphone 335.


It’s definitely worthwhile buying one of Dan Erlewine’s setup books. Iirc, he has one that goes into good details (stuff you’ll probably never attempt) and also a basic setup book.

Doing your own setups is quite easy. You just have to be patient, willing to try and learn how adjustment A affects B, adjusting B affects C, etc. 

Don’t be intimidated. A few screwdrivers, a truss rod wrench and some lube for the nut and saddles will get you started.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

greco said:


> It can get quite expensive if you have to start with a living cow.


Just go to the local butcher. They throw out lots of big bones.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

cdntac said:


> Doing your own setups is quite easy. You just have to be patient, willing to try and learn how adjustment A affects B, adjusting B affects C, etc.


I get a lot of work from people who do their own setups. 😆


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Just go to the local butcher. They throw out lots of big bones.


It was a joke! 
I'm trying to lose the reputation as possibly often appearing too serious.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tuners are dead easy - just need a screwdriver and a new set of strings.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I fixed a badly done bone nut and that wasn't easy. 
Most setup details can be done with typical tools, small screwdrivers Allen wrenches etc. I can't imagine making a nut from scratch without a small vise, files, and a full set of slot files. 
I would buy a premade Tusq nut and sand the bottom down to get the string height correct. I've done that on Fenders and it works well.

Also, some people will just feel better about their guitar if its setup by a pro. My friend has sent over a dozen guitars, some new, for a full plek and setup because that's what he wants.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lol...musicians talking about bad financial decisions on gear.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BlueRocker said:


> Do you have a picture o the refin here somewhere?


The refin, new bone nut, setup, new tort pickguard and electonic work was $300 if I remember correctly.
The guy gave me a good deal as we had dealt on other guitars aready.
I think that I paid around $200 for the TV Jones previously in the forum.

I think the guitar was around $700 initially.

From this...









...to this...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

@sulphur Thanks - nice colour choice!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BlueRocker said:


> @sulphur Thanks - nice colour choice!


Ya, I like it. He had just got it in, so he was eager to try it out.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

UPDATE:

I took this to the Halifax Folklore Center a little over a week ago for a new nut. Was told due to an impending surgery that it would be end of December to get it back. Well, surgery cancelled and I picked it up today.

All I can say is wow! Best setup I've ever seen on a Les Paul. Bone nut is a thing of beauty. Without a doubt the best money I've spent on gear in a long time.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Can we see a close up picture from the nut ?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

New nut























Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Nut: It is a very nice job. Thank's to share pictures


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice! I bet it plays great now.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I modded a Les Paul copy, knowing fully I wouldn't recoup the cost if I sold it.
But I didn't mod it to see it, but to play it.
I wouldn't get a lot selling it any way.
I'd probably get more for the pickups than the guitar itself.

But now I like it & I play it (& I didn't go overboard on cost)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

As a general rule, I've been happy with the upgrades I've made, or have had made for me. They usually involve bone nut and saddle, fret dressings or refrets, pickup swaps/installations, machine head upgrades, and other tweaks. Right now I'm waiting on an available time slot with a luthier to get the neck on my all mahogany Seagull narrowed and reshaped a bit. I don't give a shit about return on my dollar.


----------

